# Walk This Way (solos) - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

This video breaks down the way I play solos 1, 2, and outro solo to Aerosmith's great Walk This Way.....thanks for watching!


guitar - PRS McCarty

[video=youtube;i31Qw4fTzsk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i31Qw4fTzsk&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome stuff, as usual! 

Have you done one with the solo for Sweet Emotion?


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

I have not but I a great suggestion!


----------

